# Erie, PA Dec 9th



## raodwarior (Oct 28, 2006)

Come and join the North East cigar group and Chamuco Cigars on Dec 9th from 2-6 at Leaf Lovers Tobacconists in beautiful North East, PA. This could be your first chance to taste the new Chamuco Cigar line. 

We will have beverages and give aways along with your chance to meet Chamuco owner Jeff Wobbrock.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Dang, now here's a blast from the past! Haven't seen your name since ICG.

Do you have a website for the shop? Did you get out of the construction biz?


----------



## raodwarior (Oct 28, 2006)

Still working on a website, like to be able to post up all the 5 pack specials we have going.

Still have the steel biz but was time to diversify and since I already had a billiard room thought a tobacco shop was the next idea.


----------



## raodwarior (Oct 28, 2006)

Top for any Gorillas that might be in this part of the Jungle.


----------

